# How to strike out text?



## Carlos Martínez Riera

How to strike out text in a contri? I can only see the bold, italic and underline buttons on the edition box, yet some people manage to bar their text.
How to do it?
Thx.
Carlos


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Carlos-

use these codes:  [s] followed by the same, with / in front of the s.

cheers,
Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

here's an example:   hola Carols Carlos


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> here's an example: hola Carols Carlos


 
Tancs, I mean thanks.

Carlos


----------



## cuchuflete

Carlos Martínez Riera said:
			
		

> Tancs, I mean thanks.
> 
> Carlos



You are certainly a quikc quick study!
C


----------



## cuchuflete

Carlos--- A few months ago, Mike K did a custom implementation of the strikeout code, at my request.  V Bullentin, the vendor of the forum software, has now caught up with us.

Here are some of the codes they support:

*, ,   	Bold / Italic / Underline
[color] 	Color
[size] 	Size
[font] 	Font
 	Highlight
, , Left / Right / Center
Indent
 	Email Linking
[url] 	URL Hyperlinking
[thread] 	Thread Linking
[post] 	Post Linking
[list]
Bulleted Lists / Advanced Lists
[img] 	Images
[code] 	Code
[quote] 	Quote
[plain][s][/plain] 	strikethrough​*


----------



## Silvia

[code]supercalifragilitechespiralidoso[/code] What's "code" for?!


----------



## cuchuflete

Silvia...from the FAQ:


> Code
> The [code] tag switches to a fixed-width (monospace) font and preseves all spacing.
> Usage 	[code]value[/code]
> Example Usage 	[code]
> <script type="text/javascript">
> <!--
> alert("Hello world!");
> //-->
> </script>
> [/code]
> Example Output
> 
> <script type="text/javascript">
> <!--
> alert("Hello world!");
> //-->
> </script>



Rob is an expert...he can give you additional detail.

Saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## Benjy

silviap said:
			
		

> [code]supercalifragilitechespiralidoso[/code] What's "code" for?!



it sops html from haviing its wicked way with the text you write. it was concieved so people could write code without the forum destrying the formatting


----------



## cuchuflete

Let's see what it does to this text, first without, and then with, the 'code' tags:

Silvia  22 years old   Italiana  Intelligent    Charming
Benjy  23 years old   English   Intelligent    Has redeeming qualities

 [CODE]
Silvia  22 years old     Italiana  Intelligent	Charming
Benjy   23 years old     English   Intelligent   Has redeeming qualities[/CODE] 

There you have it Chicos!


----------



## lsp

silviap said:
			
		

> [code]supercalifragilitechespiralidoso[/code]


That is actually a song lyric from Mary Poppins. I had to memorize its spelling when I was a very little girl, and when I am old and demented and don't know my own name, I will still be able to spell Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious (Um diddle diddle diddle um diddle ay... Um diddle diddle diddle um diddle ay )


----------



## cuchuflete

lsp said:
			
		

> (Um diddle diddle diddle um diddle ay... Um diddle diddle diddle um diddle ay )



Doctor, she's doing it again...can you give her something for that?


----------



## lsp

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Doctor, she's doing it again...can you give her something for that?


Please do. I have that damned song stuck in my head again after all these years!!!!!!!!!!!!! Grrrrr, Siilviap!!!


----------



## te gato

lsp said:
			
		

> Please do. I have that damned song stuck in my head again after all these years!!!!!!!!!!!!! Grrrrr, Siilviap!!!


 
Thank you all..
This is the second time tonight that I have seen that..WORD!! I had to learn it to sing the song...Now, just like Isp..I have it stuck in my head..
Quick..someone come up with another song...please..pretty please.....

te gato


----------



## Wordsmyth

te gato said:
			
		

> I have it stuck in my head..
> Quick..someone come up with another song...please..pretty please.....
> 
> te gato


 OK, tg, how about "They're coming to take me away, haha, heehee, hoho ..." a catchy little number by that celebrated one-hit-wonder artist, Napoleon XIV.   

That one's really tough to get out of your head, get your head out of, head out of your g...  

PS: Don't know *how* I got into this thread (all my usual habits have been thrown by the lack of the Search function!), but I just noticed how old it is  . Hope Supercal hasn't been stuck in your head all this time, tg   , since nobody answered your cry for help back in March!!

W


----------



## solecito

Jajajajajajaa I don't know how I got here myself, but this thread is funny.
How about that song? * SHE'LL BE COMING DOWN THE MOUNTAIN WHEN SHE COMES , SHE'LL BE COMING DOWN THE MOUNTAIN WHEN SHE COMES......*  and it just goes on and on.......


----------



## Benjy

solecito said:
			
		

> and it just goes on and on.......


nope .......................


----------

